# Mathews MQ1 Okay for Finger Draw



## naklein (Apr 30, 2008)

At 36 3/4" axle to axle length it is a little short for a fingers bow. However, if you do not have a long draw length and you use a 2-finger hold it shouldn't be too bad.


----------



## joe_shmo (Sep 13, 2012)

naklein said:


> At 36 3/4" axle to axle length it is a little short for a fingers bow. However, if you do not have a long draw length and you use a 2-finger hold it shouldn't be too bad.


28" DL and 3 finger split. 

Ah, heck. What are the chances of finding a decently priced, used compound for my shooting style? Everything I've read about the MQ1 says it's okay in general as a finger bow. Guess not.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

It would not be my first choice if you are stuck on releasing with 3 fingers. As naklein mentioned if you can drop 1 finger (preferably the top) you will avoid pinch and may likely do well with it. Pull to anchor with 3, and slide the index finger off. If you have'nt shot in years 70lbs will tire you out, on any bow.
I'm noy trying to sway you away from it. I shoot a mathews rival pro which is only a few inches longer so so is my DL. Just be aware there will be some finger pinch on a 36" bow with a 3 finger release. In a mathews, the conquest series, the rival pro, and the apex 8 are a little longer than the MQ1 by a couple of inches. The MQ1 is a breakthrough bow of it's time. It lit mathews on fire. But I'd bet the majority of users then were using a release. I'll let others suggest bows from other manufacturers, as I have'nt owned anything newer in a fingers type bow.


----------



## joe_shmo (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info, red and naklein. I'll have to consider the 2 finger deal. In the meantime, I was searching around and in addition to the bows you mentied, I came across some literature on the Alpine Concorde. At first look, I like it. Seems to fit the bill. Found a couple in the classifieds here. What do you think? ATA is 41" I think.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1779522

Yes, it's a lefty. That's me


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

PERSONALLY , i'll never buy another bow under 44 inches . i've bought a number of used bows and if you aren't sure what you want i think that is the best and cheapest approach . good luck . . .peace


----------



## Supermag1 (Jun 11, 2009)

Should work for you. I shoot a 39" parallel limb bow right now and love it so 41" should be enough unless you're over 30" DL.


----------



## joe_shmo (Sep 13, 2012)

So better be safe than sorry then, big cypress?


----------



## joe_shmo (Sep 13, 2012)

Supermag1 said:


> Should work for you. I shoot a 39" parallel limb bow right now and love it so 41" should be enough unless you're over 30" DL.




No, I'm about 28". However, big cypress seems to disagree.


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

as i said ''PERSONALLY'' . i'm certainly no expert and you may be very happy with short a to a .


----------



## Guardian Shoote (Jan 11, 2007)

the conquest line is a good one at 41" I have an older mathews signature 41" want to sell great shape but only 27" draw length, I believe.


----------



## joe_shmo (Sep 13, 2012)

big cypress said:


> as i said ''PERSONALLY'' . I'm certainly no expert and you may be very happy with short a to a .


I understand. 



> Guardian Shoote
> I have an older mathews signature 41" want to sell great shape but only *27" draw length*, I believe.


Well, I feel a little dumb, but apparently I am not a 28" DL. I thought I was. Upon inspection of the MQ1, I am in fact just a hair UNDER 27", like 26-3/4" :mg: Not sure how I got that one wrong. The Bow is actually is setup for 27", which the seller said was 28". So that somehow worked out well. I am still aware of the shorter ATA of this bow. 

Guardian, I kinda forgot to mention I'm a lefty. Is your Signature RH or LH? 
I'm waiting on a reply from a couple other sellers, though I'm really liking the Alpine Concorde.

I'm leaning towards the MQ1. I'll give it a try and see how I do with it in the long run. It's already been over a quarter of a century since I last shot, so any frame of reference I had is pretty much gone anyway. With these newer bows, even one 10 years old, I have a lot to learn and re-learn. I figure with the Mathews, if it doesn't work as a finger draw, I can always go to the dark side and set it up for a release and give that a try.:mg::mg:


----------



## mikajay (Apr 15, 2009)

Had MQ1 and really worked for me, got my first deer with it.I shoot 26.5" with a three finger draw dropping the index when drawn.

For my dl Ive found the absolute minimum is 35" ata, the New Breed Eclipce is the best bow Ive touched ever.My next is very like to be 37" the Cyborg, 37 
is plenty for a two finger under hold.

If I came across a low priced MQ1 now would be hard not to buy it...

r.mika


----------

